# More Olympic Tennis 2012



## andywsurf (Aug 10, 2012)

A few more photos from the Olympic Tennis at Wimbledon

7D, 18-55mm, 1/200 to 1/640, ISO 100, f5.6 to f9.0


----------



## njwhitworth (Aug 10, 2012)

Great shots and very close to the action. 

I was fortunate enough to get a ticket for last Saturday, here are some of mine.

Regards


----------



## andywsurf (Aug 10, 2012)

Again, some great shots and very close to the action - particularly like the Serena shot!

What equipment were you using?


----------



## njwhitworth (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you. Using a gripped 5d mark III and 70-300 F4-5.6L from up in the stands.


----------

